# Furia Ronaldo dopo gol non convalidato in Serbia - Portogallo. Video



## admin (28 Marzo 2021)

Furia Cristiano Ronaldo dopo il gol non convalidato (il pallone era entrato, superando la linea) in Serbia - Portogallo. Sarebbe stato il gol del 3-2. Ronaldo, dopo la sceneggiata, ha buttato a terra la fascia e se ne è andato.

Video qui in basso.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2021)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furia Cristiano Ronaldo dopo il gol non convalidato (il pallone era entrato, superando la linea) in Serbia - Portogallo. Sarebbe stato il gol del 3-2. Ronaldo, dopo la sceneggiata, ha buttato a terra la fascia e se ne è andato.
> 
> Video qui in basso.



Bhè, la sceneggiata forse è eccessiva, ma ha ragionissima.

La goal line technology dovrebbe essere infallibile.
Fosse successa al Milan una cosa del genere cosa staremmo dicendo adesso?

Secondo me la partita va addirittura ripetuta. Errore troppo grave.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè, la sceneggiata forse è eccessiva, ma ha ragionissima.
> 
> La goal line technology dovrebbe essere infallibile.
> Fosse successa al Milan una cosa del genere cosa staremmo dicendo adesso?
> ...



amico, mi sa che non segui molto le nazionali 

queste sono situazioni all'ordine del giorno in ogni turno, perchè la FIFA ad oggi non ha mai imposto l'obbligo anche nelle qualificazioni e anche nello spareggio per cui puoi essere escluso da un mondiale per un goal non visto.
ufficialmente per non discriminare tra paesi ed impianti arretrati con quelli più avanzati,anche se è una scusa ridicola visto che potrebbe farsi carico delle spese la stessa FIFA miliardaria

in settimana per esempio in Turchia-Olanda non dato un goal a De Ligt e in Francia-Ucraina convalidato un goal in fuorigioco dei francesi.



>





>




quello di ieri
sui social qualche milanista ha parlato di Muntari, ma quello era ancora più dentro nella porta e poi stava il guardalinee perfettamente in linea per cui molto più grave rispetto a questo.



>



p.s.

comunque dopo la scivolata disperata il difensore fa un salvataggio assurdo sulla respinta a porta vuota.
era goal,ma il compagno di CR7 un somaro unico


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furia Cristiano Ronaldo dopo il gol non convalidato (il pallone era entrato, superando la linea) in Serbia - Portogallo. Sarebbe stato il gol del 3-2. Ronaldo, dopo la sceneggiata, ha buttato a terra la fascia e se ne è andato.
> 
> Video qui in basso.


Ancora nel 2021 ci si rifiuta di usare la tecnologia  
Tutti i membri della Fifa dovrebbero andare a spalare letame.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè, la sceneggiata forse è eccessiva, ma ha ragionissima.
> 
> La goal line technology dovrebbe essere infallibile.
> Fosse successa al Milan una cosa del genere cosa staremmo dicendo adesso?
> ...



La sceneggiata ci sta, alla rube non è abituato a ste cose 

Frecciata a parte, è scandaloso avere gli strumenti per evitare sti furti e non usarli. Stavolta son dalla sua parte, era abbondantemente entrata


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Marzo 2021)

Girano le p...., vero, Cristina, quando ti annullano un gol con la palla dentro di mezzo metro, vero?
Figurati come girano quando la palla è dentro di UN METRO. Chiedi nel tuo ambiente e soprattutto al tuo amico Gigi, e, come la cavalla storna di Pascoli, digli solo un nome: "Muntari". Potrebbe raccontarti cose meravigliose...


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


>



La palla è dentro.
Ma la gol tecnologi?


----------



## unbreakable (28 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


>



su sofascore è diventato rapidamente cry7

comunque ammetto che se avessi giocato un over live finale mi girerebbero ad elica..mi sa che la mafia della fifa è molto potente


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Marzo 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Girano le p...., vero, Cristina, quando ti annullano un gol con la palla dentro di mezzo metro, vero?
> Figurati come girano quando la palla è dentro di UN METRO. Chiedi nel tuo ambiente e soprattutto al tuo amico Gigi, e, come la cavalla storna di Pascoli, digli solo un nome: "Muntari". Potrebbe raccontarti cose meravigliose...



Ahaha vero. Se glielo chiede gli parleranno del fuorigioco di Matri che ha pareggiato l’errore sul gol di Muntari , come si può pensare che i due episodi siano assimilabili lo sanno solo loro.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Marzo 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Girano le p...., vero, Cristina, quando ti annullano un gol con la palla dentro di mezzo metro, vero?
> Figurati come girano quando la palla è dentro di UN METRO. Chiedi nel tuo ambiente e soprattutto al tuo amico Gigi, e, come la cavalla storna di Pascoli, digli solo un nome: "Muntari". Potrebbe raccontarti cose meravigliose...



Ehh si li brucia, eccome se gli brucia.

Peccato che non era con la Juve, ahh quanto sarebbe bello gli annulassero un goldentro un metro ,e per quello fuori dalla Champions,non avrebbe prezzo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ehh si li brucia, eccome se gli brucia.
> 
> Peccato che non era con la Juve, ahh quanto sarebbe bello gli annulassero un goldentro un metro ,e per quello fuori dalla Champions,non avrebbe prezzo.



Lo sai che non succederà mai vero?


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Lo sai che non succederà mai vero?



Dopo manchester 2003 mai dire mai.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Marzo 2021)

Gigi saprà come consolarlo


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furia Cristiano Ronaldo dopo il gol non convalidato (il pallone era entrato, superando la linea) in Serbia - Portogallo. Sarebbe stato il gol del 3-2. Ronaldo, dopo la sceneggiata, ha buttato a terra la fascia e se ne è andato.
> 
> Video qui in basso.



Se totti sperava di 'morì prima' della fine della carriera calcistica non oso immaginare che approccio possa avere cr7 col tramonto della vita sportiva .
Oltre il campo e gli scarpini mi pare il nulla cosmico.


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2021)

Secondo gli standard di febbraio 2012 questo è un non gol clamoroso, clamoroso.

-Non tocca la rete.
-Non sembra dentro.
-Il difensore compie un'impresa.
-Il guardalinee non può vedere bene la palla (ha il palo davanti).
-Non puoi dare gol perché c'è la prospettiva che ti inganna.
-Sono mesi freddi, pandemici.
-Sono solo le qualificazioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2021)

sfigato come nessuno.


----------

